# Mahler - 9th Symphony - recommended recordings?



## apbsen

A modern recording of Mahler's 9th -

*with great audio quality* and emphasis on the more *"lyrical"* aspects of the piece.

Any recommendations?!

I've heard older recordings by Klemperer, Horenstein, Barbirolli etc....but now I'd like to hear the piece without the technical limitations of an older recording.

Also, I'd prefer recordings which lean more towards "the lyrical" than "the overwrought/overtly expressionistic":

I'm familiar with Bernstein and Solti's interpretations (expressionistic...with great force and speed...), but now I'd like to explore more "lyrical" interpretations in modern recordings with gorgeous audio quality.

von Karajan? Giulini? Sinopoli? Chailly? Boulez? Salonen? Kubelik?

Or which would you recommend?

Thank you for your help, tips and advice!


----------



## Itullian

Either Karajan ll or Giulini for excellent sound.
Or maybe even Abbado depending on your taste.


----------



## ptr

I don't know about "lyrical", but for me the best Nine from the last 30 years is Simon Rattles with the Berliner Philharmoniker on EMI/Warner.

Listen to Rattle talk about the nine!






/ptr


----------



## Skilmarilion

You may have heard these two already but perhaps give them another go ...

I have Barbirolli with the Berliner Philharmoniker, which is very well done. If your concern is sound, this was remastered in 2002 and the quality is top notch.

Expressive power and lyricism comes in many forms, but Bernstein with the Concertgebouw is very touching. In particular, the adagio is taken to nearly 30 mins with those final fading notes seemingly held onto for dear life. Powerful indeed.


----------



## DrKilroy

I have not heard many versions, but I liked Giulini and Abbado.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Mahler IX: Live Karajan/BPO*


----------



## hpowders

My favorite Mahler 9th is the aforementioned Karajan. I prefer it to the several Bernstein recordings and also, the Abbado.


----------



## realdealblues

Apbsen, almost all the recordings you mentioned are actually older. Chailly was probably the newest. But I would say if you really want a recently recorded 9th (say within the last 5-10 years) with an extra emphasis being on sound quality I would go with either...

View attachment 35819


Simon Rattle/Berlin Philharmonic

or

View attachment 35820


Alan Gilbert/Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra

Both of them are top shelf for modern recordings.


----------



## Alfacharger

My recommendation is the Zander, Philharmonia 9th (1999). A stunning recording and the discussion disc is a must listen.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Whichever modern recording that doesn't ruin the first climax is good.


----------



## Oskaar

Marchigiana Philharmonic Orchestra with Gustav Kuhn has a very fine version


----------



## Oskaar

Listening to Norrington, SWR right now. Very good! (2010) Lyrical, intense and dramatic. Fantastic sound.


----------



## apbsen

Thank you for your recommendations - very helpful!

-Does anyone have thoughts on Gary Bertini's recording of Mahler's 9th?

-What about Rattle's version, as mentioned by ptr - any thoughts on what distinguishes compared to other versions?

-Salonen's version seems to be quite different from the norm, according to reviews - has anyone heard it?


----------



## ptr

apbsen said:


> -Does anyone have thoughts on Gary Bertini's recording of Mahler's 9th?


Bertini is fine in thought but looses out due to the uneven orchestra and the gnarly acoustics of the hall @ the Kölner radio!



> -What about Rattle's version, as mentioned by ptr - any thoughts on what distinguishes compared to other versions?


I'm a bit to lacy to write in length, check Mahlerite Tony Duggan's (RIP) review at *MusicWeb*, he very much had the same feeling about this disc as I have! :angel:

/ptr


----------



## dgee

As a "not huge Mahler fan" I've enjoyed the Boulez and Michael Gielen - both have a direct and musical interpretation, great playing, good sound quality and limit the wallowing that can make this music unattractive. But, y'know, I haven't listened extensively. But at least you now have an opinion on Gielen and Boulez!

Youtube and Spotify tho - and then you won't have to take our word for it!


----------



## GioCar

When I think of Mahler's 9, the gruppetto (and the entire adagio) as performed by the Berliner PO with Abbado comes to mind. The sense of death and transfiguration is movingly present here, as in no other recording I listened to.










This is possibly my favorite, although the Giulini - CSO is a close conteder.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

Although I also recommend the suggestions given above, Dudamel with LAP on DG is also a very good recording, IMHO.


----------



## nightscape

Karajan/Berlin - Not modern, but you should still check it out. Sound quality is great. 

For modern, Gielen on the Hanssler label.


----------



## Vaneyes

LB (Sony Century), HvK I (DG), Barbirolli (EMI GROC).


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoyed the recommendations for another Mahler work I am unfamiliar with


----------



## RobertKC

Have you considered a Blu-ray video of Mahler 9?

I'm not an expert. With that said, I very much enjoy the following recording of Abbado conducting the Lucerne Festival Orchestra in 2010:










The audio and video quality are excellent.

The Adagio is my favorite movement. Again I'm not an expert, but Abbado's finale seems to me to be extraordinary, and IMHO makes this Blu-ray worth owning.


----------



## Haydn man

I have so far not really considered Blu-ray as a means of listening to music. Guess I still associate listening to music using hi fi only but I have noted other forum posts mentioning Blu-Ray.
Never been particularly taken by live recordings as I find the audience noise distracting but I think it may be time to try something new


----------



## apbsen

Conc. the Blu-ray of Abbado conducting the Lucerne Festival Orchestra -

Does anyone know if this will be released on CD?

And if it won't...why not?

It has received outstanding reviews, so it seems both peculiar and unfortunate that it is only avaible on Blu-Ray/DVD!


----------



## Polyphemus

For sheer quality I think Haitink's Amsterdam recording has never been surpassed, though probably a little older than you asked for but in my opinion no other conductor has come close to hushed intensity of the final movement. The Philips sound (late 60's) is well comparable to whats available and the equal to what the the major labels of the time were producing. I heartily recommend this and you will not regret its addition to your library, enjoy.


----------



## Guest

I second GioCar's choice of Abbado.


----------



## chalkpie

My absolute fav in stunning sound is Chailly/RCO on Decca. I also like the Herbie version a lot which initially surprised me, but this recording is even better to my ears. Here is my review at Clamazon on the Chailly:

"Profound is the best description of this reading of the great Mahler 9th. This is the first recording of a Mahler symphony that has inspired me to get off my can and actually write a review, so take that for what it's worth!

I will not do a step-by-step description of each movement (others have done it, and better at that), but I will start by saying that each moment of this reading has captured my emotions, senses, and imagination on the highest exultant level imaginable. The playing is simply gorgeous, and simultaneously grotesque, when called for. This piece of music calls for it all, and the RCO/Chailly delivers in spades.

Forget those reviewers that waste their time on insisting that this movemment is x minutes and it's too fast, or this movement is x minutes and it's way too slow. Know this - Chailly takes this symphony on the long(ish) side, and there is not one single moment that I wish I had given back to me. Case-in-point: The adagio. If you think that the adagio is one second too long, please feel free to add a comment and give me the exact time(s) with which you refer. This recording has me breathless until the very last note. Every single up and down bow played by the strings in the closing pages are like trips around the universe - they have such a profound effect on this listener. The immensity of the closing bars of this recording is on par with Bernstein's Resurrection (on DG), albeit the opposite end of the spectrum. If you've heard that recording, then you know the power to which I refer.

Chailly seems to be the perfect balance between the modern approach (a la Boulez, Gielen) and the emotional (Karajan, Bernstein). There are details that I have only noticed with Boulez, yet the playing never seems academic.

Sonically, I don't think you can do much better for standard redbook CD. The engineering is gorgeous; each frequency range is effortless and there is a rich and weighty presentation (lower strings, brass, percussion) that also fragile and delicate at times (winds, strings, glock, etc).

This reading is now my top recommendation, and I cannot find fault here whatsoever. In my opinion, this is the greatest recording in Chailly's fine cycle and one of the overall best classical recordings in my library.

Thank you Riccardo Chailly for your insight into this tremendous masterpiece."


----------



## shadowdancer

A bit late on this thread but I would like to drop my 2 cents..
In my case, two favorites
Energy / Passion








Context / History


----------



## hpowders

My favorite continues to be the Karajan performance with the BPO.


----------



## Cascade

This one is really nice.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Klemperer/New Phiharmonia Orchestra and Walter/Columbia Symphony get my top votes. Different styles, yes, but each superb in his own way, though Klemperer's sense of drive is very impressive.


----------



## Pugg

Sill the Karajan/ B.P ,Abbado conducting the Lucerne Festival Orchestra ( DVD), Haitink and Bernstein ( Sony)


----------



## MarkW

My go-to performance remains Barbirolli, But I have a weird fondness for Abbado's first recording (with the VPO) which is ferocious.


----------



## Becca

One very special recording of the 9th is with Sir John Barbirolli and the Berlin Philharmonic. This was done when the BPO did almost no Mahler but after a highly regarded concert performance with Barbirolli, the orchestra requested that he record it with them for which Deutsche Grammophon gave special contractual permission for the EMI recording.


----------



## Heck148

Barbirolli/BPO was my first exposure to Mahler 9....I liked it , until I heard Walter/ColSO, which totally blew it away....Walter/Col is still one of my favorites...


----------



## njk345

My favorite has always been, even though it isn't super "modern," Bernstein and the NY Phil's version. I also enjoy Boulez and the CSO.

For more modern versions, Gustavo Dudamel and the LA Phil did a great rendition recently, and MTT is near-perfect as always.


----------



## Becca

While I don't agree with everything that Tony Duggan said in his overall survey of the Mahler symphonies, I find his analysis to be worth considering and think that these comments about the Rattle/Berlin recording are worth noting (link here)...

_After reaching the end of the new recording for the first time, among the strongest feelings I had overall was how it miraculously seemed to have in it all the elements that I admired most in my five elect recordings, pointing me towards a remarkable thought that I might even be in the presence of an ideal recording of Mahler's Ninth. Here is the clarity, the honesty, the "Brueghelesque" primary coloured toughness, the Stoicism of Klemperer, promoting the work as precursor of Modernist musical thought. But this is tempered by the definite old-world mellowness of expressive legato that recalls Walter at his most persuasive, especially where the emotional core calls for it. Then, when needed, the "dark night of the soul" that Horenstein brings throws its broad shadow across the landscape and threatens to trouble the waking hours. The extra emotional charge of Barbirolli runs through it like a rich vein of feeling too but, as with Sir John, it never threatens to overwhelm and preserves that crucial head/heart balance Barbirolli was so good at in Mahler. If this wasn't enough, Rattle also seems to share Haitink's ability to simply let the music speak for itself overall. A feeling that the music is playing itself, that there is minimal intervention, a superb care for score inner detail that lets you hear aspects that, even after decades, you had not noticed before. This last is an extra plus to the new Rattle recording for me. It is as if every bar has been rethought and with an orchestra that clearly knows the work intimately we the listener can experience something genuinely new that moves the work into another era. Where Haitink's was the Mahler Ninth of the late 20th century, this new Rattle is the Mahler Ninth of the early 21st. Be very clear, however, that this apparent bar by bar rethinking does not result in the kind of strangling "micromanagement" that spoilt Rattle's recording of Maher's Fifth with the same orchestra. Rattle never puts a foot wrong in delivering for us a complete view of this work that satisfies at a very deep level indeed._


----------



## Heck148

I heard Rattle/BPO perform Mahler 9 on prime-time TV broadcast...It was wonderful that the producers put such a great piece on prime-time!!
The performance was...eh...alright, not bad, not great.


----------



## Pugg

Heck148 said:


> I heard Rattle/BPO perform Mahler 9 on prime-time TV broadcast...It was wonderful that the producers put such a great piece on prime-time!!
> The performance was...eh...alright, not bad, not great.


It was on the Mezzo channel also, I second your thoughts.


----------



## hpowders

The performances by Bernstein/Concertgebouw and Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic are all I could ask for.


----------



## Valjuan

I have to agree with the Abaddo and Karajan suggestions. My personal favorite would have to be the set conducted by Rafael Kubelik with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. It is most consistent with the tempos I enjoy and the soloists are top notch.


----------



## hpowders

Valjuan said:


> I have to agree with the Abaddo and Karajan suggestions. My personal favorite would have to be the set conducted by Rafael Kubelik with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. It is most consistent with the tempos I enjoy and the soloists are top notch.


By soloists, you mean the first deck players in their solos?


----------



## Valjuan

hpowders said:


> By soloists, you mean the first deck players in their solos?


Apologies, should have specified. I was referring to the vocal soloists, which include Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Edith Mathis, Norma Procter...


----------



## hpowders

Valjuan said:


> Apologies, should have specified. I was referring to the vocal soloists, which include Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Edith Mathis, Norma Procter...


There are no vocal soloists in the Mahler 9. Look at the label again. Different Mahler symphony?


----------



## Valjuan

hpowders said:


> There are no vocal soloists in the Mahler 9. Look at the label again. Different Mahler symphony?


Once again, my mistake. I was referring to a complete recordings box set, which was not exactly what the OP asked for. Apologies.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I just finished listening to Barbirolli's Mahler Ninth, which I hadn't heard for quite some time. The length of this and most of Mahler's other symphonies is thoroughly demanding on not only those who play and record them but also those who listen to them. And it's not just length alone that one has to deal with. One also must be prepared to maintain focus while sometimes investing or spending a decent amount of emotional energy. In fact this is absolutely necessary if one is attempting to grasp what Mahler is trying to express to us and perhaps have us feel. 

It seems impressive performances of the Ninth are not difficult to come by. Like the overwhelming number Mahler enthusiasts or listeners, I haven't even come close to experiencing every recording of the composer's symphonies. Of the eight or so Mahler Ninths I have heard, each has had something worthwhile to offer that is both rewarding and enjoyable. There are some that are particularly special to me, and this Barbirolli presentation is one of them. For me, Klemperer/New Philharmonia and Walter/Columbia Symphony are in the same class. Bernstein's early New York reading is also especially noteworthy, though it has been a very long time since I 've paid attention to it. When ready, I expect to take on Rattle's Berlin Philharmonic Ninth for the first time. Based on reviews I've encountered, I'm anticipating being very impressed. But...we shall see.


----------



## Pugg

Valjuan said:


> Once again, my mistake. I was referring to a complete recordings box set, which was not exactly what the OP asked for. Apologies.


All humans makes mistakes, do not loose sleep over it.


----------



## Granate

I add myself to those who praise Abbado/Lucerne, Bernstein/Concertgebow and of course Barbirolli/Berliner, but my sure pick for this recording, in terms of artistic quality, is *Klaus Tennstedt* 1980 studio recording with the London Philharmonic. This was one of the magical 1980 recordings he made for EMI, together with the No.5 and No.10's Adagio. Because they were recorded with analogical methods, they were remastered and you can find that remastered version both in the 1998 box or the 2008 one.
Abbado's recording has Blu-Ray audio and Barbirolli's effort was recently remastered in SACD and it is already available in HDTracks quality.


----------



## Orfeo

*Leonard Bernstein* with the *Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra* is the one I go to most often, seconded by *James Levine* and the *Philadelphia Orchestra*.

*Barenboim* and the *Staatskapelle Berlin* as well as *Kyrill Kondrashin* with the *Moscow Philharmonic *serve as nice alternatives for me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn67 said:


> Klemperer/New Phiharmonia Orchestra and Walter/Columbia Symphony get my top votes. Different styles, yes, but each superb in his own way, though Klemperer's sense of drive is very impressive.


Shame on me for leaving out Barbirolli's very fine account with the Berlin Philharmonic. :scold:


----------



## DavidA

Haydn67 said:


> Shame on me for leaving out Barbirolli's very fine account with the Berlin Philharmonic. :scold:


Interesting that Barbirolli recorded the 9th when the BPO were not used to playing Mahler. Karajan had not yet taken it up. In 1960 he had given Das Lied a try but the orchestra was not ready. Which makes Sir John's recording more remarkable. 
In 1963 Sir John Barbirolli gave a concert in Berlin with the Philharmonic that went into legend. He conducted them in Mahler's Ninth Symphony and virtually re-introduced a composer not greatly liked by the orchestra. Straight away they asked if they could record the piece with him and even though under contract to Deutsche Grammophon were released to EMI for sessions in 1964.
It's because of his 'dry run' with the BPO that we have the two highly rated Karajan performances. I have Sir John's and Karajan live.


----------



## 13hm13

With Mahler's use of a large orchestra, the recording should be _very_ well engineered. *
With respect to performance of the music itself, I feel Mahler leaves little wiggle room -- the conductor and players have to be tight and coordinated.
Only then Mahler _emerges_. IMHO!
Indeed, I wasn't all that crazy about the 9th until just recently ** ... when I sampled a few versions on YouTube.

This 2011 BBC Proms (Norrington) benefits from* excellent sound* AND a decent performance (and you can watch the whole thing with good camerawork):





Earlier in this thread, someone mentioned Giulini/CSO (1977). This one has very good sound and performance.





* P.S. I've never seen a live Mahler concert, so the comment about recording is contextual.
** P.S. 2. My only prior experience with 9th was Solti/LSO (1967) and Bernstein / BPO (1979)

*** P.S. 3. Currently sampling Maazel/VPO (1984). The recording seems very good.





EDIT: The excellent sound quality of Maazel/VPO (1984) got me wondering. So I went to Discogs to look at the liner notes. Acclaimed classical sound engineer Tony Faulkner is listed.


----------



## Heck148

The Giulini/CSO is top-notch, my overall favorite....looking forward to hearing Salonen conduct M9 with Chicago in May...


----------



## 13hm13

Polyphemus said:


> View attachment 36170
> For sheer quality I think Haitink's Amsterdam recording has never been surpassed, though probably a little older than you asked for but in my opinion no other conductor has come close to hushed intensity of the final movement. The Philips sound (late 60's) is well comparable to whats available and the equal to what the the major labels of the time were producing. I heartily recommend this and you will not regret its addition to your library, enjoy.


A sample is here ...





The sound quality does have that "shouty" brightness that was popular of that period -- but still good. The performance -- based solely on this YT clip -- is tight.

Compare to a 1987 Haitinl/RCO tv broadcast ...






...also a good recording and perf. Not sure this was ever released commercially on LP/CD? Anyone know?


----------



## Josquin13

"...also a good recording and perf. Not sure this was ever released commercially on LP/CD? Anyone know?"

Yes, it appears to be one of the Mahler Christmas concerts at the Concertgebouw, which Haitink conducted in the 1980s. A box set of these Mahler concerts was released by Philips as part of their "Dutch Masters" series, but it doesn't quite comprise a full Mahler cycle. Generally, the critics raved about these live performances, preferring them to Haitink's two studio Mahler cycles made in Amsterdam & Berlin, & I agree. For years, the cycle was hard to find & pricey, but in the past year or so, it has become available again via a Decca reissue (though it's still on the pricey side).

Decca reissue:

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...rd_wg=enXDc&psc=1&refRID=8BWADZSSH5A5BM5KTZSK

Original Philips issue:

https://www.amazon.com/Bernard-Hait...-fkmr0&keywords=haitink+mahler+x-mas+concerts


----------



## Pugg

> Yes, it appears to be one of the Mahler Christmas concerts at the Concertgebouw, which Haitink conducted in the 1980s. A box set of these Mahler concerts was released by Philips as part of their "Dutch Masters" series, but it doesn't quite comprise a full Mahler cycle


Haitink and the RCO fell out on same ideas so he left, that's is the reason the series was never completed.


----------



## Josquin13

Back in the day, I heard from a reliable source that Haitink left his post in Amsterdam because certain orchestra members weren't carrying their weight any longer & needed to be replaced, and he couldn't bear to fire them, since they were dear, old friends, so he left instead. Of course, that's not the 'official' story. Then, when Chailly took Haitink's place, he replaced them & improved the orchestra.

It says a lot about the kind of person Haitink is.


----------



## hpowders

My two favorite recodings of Mahler 9 are Bernstein/Concergebouw and Karajan/Berlin. They are the most cohesive, moving and hence, most convincing performances, I have ever heard.


----------



## Granate

I own on CD both the Tennstedt LPO and Giulini CSO recordings. Near-perfect contenders are Bernstein RCO and Berbirolli BPO. No further reccomendations. The four of them are very different from one another.

I also have the 2012 remastered Klemperer 9 on CD. It's fine. Great Adagio.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Karel Ancerl and the Czech Phil remains my favourite, although the sound is of course far from state of the art! I also always loved Solti's older London recording, for its incredible drama, maybe he skips some of the pathos of the finale?

Of more modern recordings, I'd have to go with Karajan. He has his detractors, but it is clear his live performance was something special. Oddly, I still find his studio recording as good, if not better!


----------



## Triplets

Robert Pickett said:


> Karel Ancerl and the Czech Phil remains my favourite, although the sound is of course far from state of the art! I also always loved Solti's older London recording, for its incredible drama, maybe he skips some of the pathos of the finale?
> 
> Of more modern recordings, I'd have to go with Karajan. He has his detractors, but it is clear his live performance was so
> 
> mething special. Oddly, I still find his studio recording as good, if not better!


Do you have the Supraphon remastering in the Ancerl Gold series? I find the soun d pretty decent.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I have the Czech Phil 100th anniversary CD, that set with all those Czechoslovak stamps on the covers!

I'll be honest and say I don't have any issue with the sound quality myself. But modern recordings are (usually!) in a different league when compared to Ancerl and Supraphon from the mid sixties. Not that they were clueless back then (!) but I like silent backgrounds. I know the Ancerl Gold Edition did some very good remastering though....


----------



## KJ von NNJ

Karajan Gold with the BPO on DG. A perfect recording as far as I'm concerned. Just the overall concentration of it and the coda achieves something really special. Deeply spiritual. And that 1st movement!

Lots of great ones really. And good ones.


----------



## Heck148

Barbirolli/BPO was my first exposure to the work so, so many years ago....then I acquired Walter/ColSO which totally blew it away. WalterCol is still one of the best. Overall, Giulini/CSO is my top choice...amazing 1st mvt...Boulez/CSO is really excellent, too, almost as good....


----------



## vesteel

Bruno Walter conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Charade

It has been quite some time since I listened to any Mahler, let alone the 9th, but from what I remember I was tendentious to Abbado's with the Berliner and Bernstein's New York recording.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

If you are still around and looking for a Mahler 9. Modern recording? Try this one









I find the sound to be exemplary. Warning though, some professional reviewers and Amazon purchasers don't like this one. I do. Quite different from something like Karajan, which I also like.

I think this stands out.


----------



## Josquin13

Barbirolli, Ancerl, Giulini, Walter, Bernstein Sony & Bernstein Berlin are my favorite performances of Mahler's 9th; however, if you're looking for a recording with 'state of the art' audiophile sound engineering, I'd strongly recommend that you sample recordings of Mahler's 9th issued by the Japanese Exton label, on hybrid SACD: which offer the most astonishing sound fidelity I've ever heard in Mahler symphonies. Although I wouldn't necessarily claim they're the best performances out there. The finest sound engineering I've heard for Mahler's 9th has been for Zdenek Macal's 9th on Exton. Though there are also Exton recordings from conductors Vaclav Neumann and Eliahu Inbal too (which I don't own--though the Neumann are probably remasters of older recordings, & I'm not sure of the dates), and in the future, at some point, likely from Manfred Honeck, who appears to be recording a full Mahler cycle for Exton:

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Zdene...4684995&sr=8-2&keywords=zdenek+macal+mahler+9

https://www.amazon.com/Vaclav-Neuma...0&keywords=vaclav+Neumann+mahler+9+sacd+exton
https://www.amazon.com/MAHLER-SYMPH...&sr=1-1&keywords=neumann+mahler+9+hybrid+sacd

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Eliah...1-1&keywords=eliahu+inbal+mahler+9+sacd+exton

I'd also recommend Riccardo Chailly's Concertgebouw Mahler 9th on two individual Decca hybrid SACDs, which has very good 'audiophile' sound too (though not quite as astonishing as Macal's 9th for Exton):

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...4685178&sr=1-1&keywords=chailly+mahler+9+sacd

With that said, the new Sony DSD remasters of Bernstein's 1960s Mahler cycle have greatly improved the sound quality of that set, and it especially shows in his 9th (which is a fantastic performance, IMO). These new remasters make Bernstein Mahler Columbia cycle one of the most attractive bargain box sets in the catalogue (currently for around $25 on Amazon), IMO:

https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Compl...4685475&sr=1-1&keywords=bernstein+mahler+sony


----------

